# EVERREADY POWER ????????????????????????



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone reading this post, tried using simple "D" cells to power a loco? I have seen it mostly on the British forums. Some as simple as a gang of cells in the loco. Some more elaborate with speed controls and what not. 
Must have had a brain freeze







. Del's critter control pages answered all of these questions. And as I was browsing G scale Central, this very topic was being discussed as we read this.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's probably not the most environmentally friendly way to run a railroad, but having used Duracell AA batteries during open houses in years past, it works quite well. 

And yes, that would make it a.... 




D-cell engine. 





Later, 

K


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Put in a battery box that goes up to the voltage that the engine is rated as, just make sure you have some type fo control inbetween the engine and the batterys, else it will be full speed On or Off engine hehehe. 

For rechargable batteries:
Best Place I know for rechargeable batteries is here http://www.hobbyking.com in there battery section of that website. (they are a Hong Kong company with shipping from USA warehouses, they do have the cheapest and widest selection that I know of) - keep in mind, these are LiPos, you have to keep them in a safe environment (LiPo bag storage and a temp controlled environment when not inuse- they also have to be kept in "balance")

Other members are a lot better versed in batteries in the train hobby than I am (I am a live steam guy), but I wanted to throw out the hobbyking option because their batteries have been very reliable in my model airplanes)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Used to use plain old AA cells to power my Annie. $7 worth of duracell coppertops would run it all day. Now they run it about 2 hours. Thought, "Hmm, somethings binding?" Checked the current and it's drawing the same current it always did. I guess Duracells aren't what they used to be.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan, 

Yes, we just finished a 16.8V 10,000mah (D) size battery-pack for Throttle-Up, Inc that fits into a LGB F3. So, there are companies still making them but you'll get more runtime out of a 8400mah lithium-ion pack. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

